# Adapting a Three-Jaw Chuck to a Rotary Table



## HMF (Dec 3, 2010)

Need to adapt a 3-Jaw Chuck to your rotary table?

Here is one man's solution:
------------------------------------------------------





View attachment 102520


----------



## HMF (Dec 3, 2010)

Really nice work, Dave!

Approximately how long did it take to craft that adapter?


Best,

Nelson


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 15, 2013)

Management said:


> Need to adapt a 3-Jaw Chuck to your rotary table?
> 
> Here is one man's solution:
> ------------------------------------------------------



I like your setup.  Nice photos too.


----------



## Tug (May 20, 2013)

Recently traded a kayak carrier for a heap of miscellaneous lathe parts, and a Craftsman 8" 4-jaw was among the booty.  I'd love to do the same thing with my Troyke 12, but until I figure out a way to move that beast I'll have to wait.


----------

